# Time for Angel Eyes?



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha's eye staining has gotten bad again. The groomer trims her muzzle area but that doesn't help much. She says Tasha is a licker which explains it around her mouth but it seems we have to try something for under the eyes. I don't know what else to try besides Angel Eyes. Here is a pic so you can see how bad it is.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I've tried everything with Piper and the only thing that really works is Angel Eyes. I've talked to my vet and he says it's fine to use. I use it until it clears up and have to do it every few months to keep her eyes clear.

I almost didn't see little Molly there, she almost blends in with your couch!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep corn starch patted on the wet fur to help keep it dry and that will help, the dryer the hair stays, the better.

I use the eye envy powder too, basically the same thing..but the corn starch is much cheaper.

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Kara, how do you apply the cornstarch? Is it dangerous if it touches the eye?


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

while considering Angel eyes you may consider another product called Tear Stain away. You can find Http://www.merritpet.com 
The amounts of active ingredients are listed unlike other products. It works great and my pets love the taste. I checked with my vet before giving and approves of it's use!
Pam


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

psow9421 said:


> while considering Angel eyes you may consider another product called Tear Stain away. You can find Http://www.merritpet.com
> The amounts of active ingredients are listed unlike other products. It works great and my pets love the taste. I checked with my vet before giving and approves of it's use!
> Pam


I just ordered some to try it. Thanks.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

kawboy said:


> I just ordered some to try it. Thanks.


I hope you are happy. Let me know how it works out for you. 
Pam


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

psow9421 said:


> I hope you are happy. Let me know how it works out for you.
> Pam


They say it also works around the muzzle where they lick. That's a big part of Tasha's problem. I'll report about it after we try it for awhile.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am having the exact same problem  And Dionna is also creme colored with some darker areas so it is really obvious. I will have to investigate both products mentioned because I need to do something. I have tried brushing it out, softening the area with water on a washcloth and nothing is helping 

andra

PS your dogs are very cute :biggrin1:


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

My 5 month old puppy, Julie, has tear stains and I was reluctant to use Angel Eyes.
For the last three weeks I've been using a product called I Stain by Thomas Labs which I ordered through Amazon. I can't remember where on the web I read about it originally , but have been giving 1/4 teaspoon daily and have noticed an improvement.. Though I do wonder is it the product helping or would it have gotten better on its own. Has anyone else used this product? I had my Vet look at the package and ingredients and she didn't see anything that thought was harmful. Being a a newbie have been enjoying the Forum and thank goodness for the Search button!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

shimpli said:


> Kara, how do you apply the cornstarch? Is it dangerous if it touches the eye?


Hi Teresita,

I just wet my finger and then dab some on to the fur, I haven't gotten any into her eyes and it doesn't irritate her, granted, I've been cleaning her eye boogers since she was a wee little thing, so she's pretty used to my hands being there..

It basically acts as a drying agent, the fur/hair changes colors because its wet all the time and if you keep it dry..you take away what is causing the discoloration.

I did use angel eyes with her when she was a puppy, but I didn't see any results from it, so I stopped. I had a hard time believing an ingested product could stop tearing, unless it was an allergy medication, assuming the tearing was from allergies.. (?)

I do think in Gucci's case, her tearing is from outdoor allergens, pollen, grass levels are high...if we are in the 'red' zone of allergy season, I do see some tearing, or if it is a really windy day and she's outside with her hair smacking her in the eye..I don't think *she* tears from food, but I have heard that food and/or additives is the cause for some dogs.

Then again, she eats homecooked mostly, so who knows if she'd be reactive, lol...:doh:

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

So I'm totally a newbie and have only owned Eli for 2 weeks but... I bought the puppy eye wipes from Petco and used those for about 10 days as part of his daily grooming routine. No results. I still saw tears and staining occur. I then read somewhere on this forum about using multi-purpose solution for contact lens wearers. Since I wear contact lenses I have it readily available. I've now used it for several days and there's been a big difference. He tears much less and the staining is very light (just at the very corners near his tear ducts where the hair is wet). Not sure why it's effective but I assume it's because it kills the bad bacteria that lives near or around the eye.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That contact lens solution sounds like a great idea - glad it has worked for you. I'm assuming if it's good enough to be in a human's eye then it would be safe for dogs, too. Abby had bad watering and staining when we first got her but as she got older it pretty much disappeared. Now any staining is minimal.


----------

